# Ten years ago ...



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a beautiful journey and love story. No matter how long they are with us it just isn't long enough. I thank you for sharing her story with us and let us share in your joy and grief. 

To Ruby, may she guide you in your new journey.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Christine, you have me in tears again. When a bond that is so, so special is broken, it leaves a scar that we all can feel. She really was something, your Ruby.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute to Ruby. She was a gorgeous girl with a will of steel and a heart of gold which she gave completely to you. She was that once in a lifetime dog that, if we are really lucky, we are blessed with. They leave a huge hole in our hearts when they go but they never really leave us. Dogs like Ruby stay with their people forever. Your beautiful girl will stay in your heart forever, Christine. She was lucky to have been blessed with you and you were blessed with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ceegee*



ceegee said:


> Ten years ago today, I received a phone call that would change my life.
> 
> "The pups have been born," said my breeder. "And there's one for you."
> 
> ...


What an absolutely beautiful tribute your wrote for Ruby! Your story was so descriptive, I feel as though I met her.
We never get over losing them!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh goodness I have tears in my eyes, such a beautiful tribute to a very special girl x


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

The tears have started again. Ruby knew she was going to be yours from the time she was little. The two of you had a wonderful bond and love. It is so apparent in what you wrote. That part of your heart may be gone but you have wonderful memories to look back on. I feel like I know your Ruby now.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely tribute. I've only recently learned about your Ruby, but she sounds like she was a wonderful girl and member of your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They come into our lives and change everything, and then they have to leave, and everything in our lives changes again. Testament to how much they mean that years later the impact on our lives is still as strong as the day the came and the day they left.

Wonderful tribute to your wonderful girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

One hundred years ago, even less, dogs were just "things", property, etc-----for the most part. One gets sick, take it behind the barn and shoot it, one dies, go get another. But over the years things changed os much and today dogs are our family, our friends, our pals, our "mates" on adventures. They get sick or injured and we pay huge vet bills for their care. They pass on and we don't just 
go get another dog". We grieve and then get another family member. No dog can ever replace another just as no child can replace another.

I am so thankful for the way dogs are looked at (by millions) today. I have had so many dogs in my life and I hae loved and cherished each one. And I know all who are on this forum feel the saem way and we all understand your feeling of such loss, the feeling of a lost love. And the pain you felt then and the feeling you have today of missing your sweet girl.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. Anniversaries are always difficult. She was one in a million.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A beautiful tribute indeed. And while the memories often bring tears, all the joy and happiness they brought us created those memories which we have forever.


----------

